# Verschiendene Domains greifen auf ein Dateiverzeichnis zu



## Sasser (28. April 2009)

Guten Tag!

Ich nutze Plesk auf meinem Server und möchte nun verschiendene Domains auf EIN Dateisystem zugreifen lassen, also dass alle Domains die gleichen PHP-Dateien nutzen.

Lediglich sollen diese verschiedene Datenbanken nutzen. Wie kann man sowas lösen?

1. Wie lege ich ein globales Verzeichnis für mehrere Domains an?
2. Wie kann man realisieren, dass die verschiendenen Domains auf unterschiedliche Datenbanken mit Zugangsdaten zugreifen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sasser (28. April 2009)

Lösung gefunden:

Einfach die 2. Domain unter Domainalias hinzufügen und die verschiedenen Datenbanken habe ich gelöst, indem ich einfach den Domainnamen abfrage und dementsprechend die korrekten Zugangsdaten dazu ausgebe!

Wie kann man erreichen, dass die Domain dann auch per http://www.domain.de erreichbar ist? Bisher ist sie nur über domain.de erreichbat!


----------

